# Media whine



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know how many of you have been listening to the media cover Palin. They are whining because they don't know what she is doing next. The problem is she will not tell them and they think they are so important that she has to.  
I have to laugh the way they grasp at straws to complain about her. They can run around the battlefield in Iraq and Afghanistan, but they fear for their lives on the American highway following Palin around. I have a solution, don't follow her. That's not going to happen, because they can't stand not to know what she is doing. I think it's absolutely hilarious, because they are acting like paparazzi ----- on second thought they are not acting like it they are paparazzi in this case. 
Isn't it odd the double standard our former news people have. I say former, because today they are just an extension of the democrat party. The double standard is in the way they treat people simply on the basis of party. How deep have they dug into the Obama family? Ya, funny isn't it? They went after the Palin family with a rubber glove, but ignore glaring things about Obama. For example, I would like to know why he has a Pennsylvania social security number when he never lived there.

Some headlines on Drudge today:


> Palin plays media like violin: Her turn now...





> Palin Dines with the Donald...





> Shakes reporters tailing her...





> Media complain they feel like 'paparazzi'...





> ...concerned about their safety


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah, some cheeze to go with their whine?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep. Even a few crackers to go with the cheese. :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is a follow up today.



> On Wednesday, after a police escort led the bus through a closed section of the Lincoln Tunnel, the bus ran at least two red lights racing up Sixth Avenue and through Columbus Circle in Midtown Manhattan. Before long, a cop pulled up, pointing out to the first reporter trailing the bus how many lights they were running. The reporter apologized - but begged to stick with the bus. The perplexed cop let him go.
> 
> On Thursday, the story was much the same. Palin's two SUVs - used for minor events and tight spaces - braved the tiny, winding streets of Boston's North End. And when the bus joined them, the trailing car in the entourage ran two red lights after the bus barely made it through the yellow, as did the media caravan, leaving behind a traffic jam for the locals.


I would guess that most of the time they are trying to get away from the paparazzi' media. If I wanted to get away from someone you can bet I would not signal my turn.  They complained about Palin's bus just making it through the yellow light, but then they were following and made it through. How did they do that without going through the red light? They didn't, but they think they are important enough to run the red lights because they are the news media. What a bunch of idiots.


----------

